# [GTFIH] I Am The Greatest Looksmaxer Since Orb



## Nibba (Oct 30, 2018)

This video shows the difference that a year can make: from recessed subhuman twink faggot to actual living, breathing human.

To all you copers saying I grew into my face, or that my looksmaxing was just the result of luck and genetics, get BTFO FAGS. From 18 years old to 19 years old look at the improvement

@future chadlite


future chadlite said:


> HOLY MOTHERFUCKING SHIT, the difference is insane, in the old video you look like a fucking retard id want to punch because of that chin, the new video shows a square chin that is lining with your lips



https://streamable.com/8ggke

feast your eyes boys.

mewing, neck, gym and other things i’ve posted about ascended me to human status tbh. If u wanna know more I can elab later ITT


@11gaijin sticky this shit boyoyoooo


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Oct 30, 2018)

not bragging


----------



## Zesto (Oct 30, 2018)

Orb did it for Asian women so I'd say he's better.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 30, 2018)

Zesto said:


> Orb did it for Asian women so I'd say he's better.


Cope


----------



## Zesto (Oct 30, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Cope



Orb is a sissy compared to me and went to Thailand.

I'm going to Japan (and Thailand but still Japan).

I will make him look like a joke soon in January.

Then it will be . . .

Me -> Orb -> You


----------



## tallcel (Oct 30, 2018)

I don't see much of a difference. But keep going. Do you slay with your looks?


----------



## badromance (Oct 30, 2018)

Your side profile is subhuman,otherwise notable difference,but not even close to greatest looksmaxer jfl


----------



## Nibba (Oct 30, 2018)

Zesto said:


> Orb is a sissy compared to me and went to Thailand.
> 
> I'm going to Japan (and Thailand but still Japan).
> 
> ...


Thanks brah. And orb slayed Thailand thots cuz he couldn't get white ones


badromance said:


> Your side profile is subhuman


Yeah fucking right dude. My chin lines up just before my lips. Huge change


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Oct 30, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Thanks brah. And orb slayed Thailand thots cuz he couldn't get white ones
> 
> Yeah fucking right dude. My chin lines up just before my lips. Huge change


tbh what responses did u expect 

“omg nibba wow looksmaxer wow chin hehe ”


----------



## jefferson (Oct 30, 2018)

tallcel said:


> I don't see much of a difference. But keep going. Do you slay with your looks?


Significantly better side profile and jawline overall imo. Still not convinced it wasn't just natural growth though.


----------



## Tony (Oct 30, 2018)

I actually love your girlfriend


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 30, 2018)

Its odour. 

For ascendcels.


Tony said:


> I actually love your girlfriend



Shut up lol


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 30, 2018)

Tis puberty mane. Still looking good ngl but the hairstyle in the second video is kinda tere naam


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Oct 30, 2018)

HOLY SHIT. 

That neck growth is INSANE


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Oct 30, 2018)

You only have wide shoulders because of genetics. You're only tall because of genetics.
Changes in your face are certainly not "insane". You were good looking before, and now you are just a little better looking.
This proves that looksmaxing can never turn an ugly man into a handsome one.


----------



## Zesto (Oct 30, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> You only have wide shoulders because of genetics. You're only tall because of genetics.
> Changes in your face are certainly not "insane". You were good looking before, and now you are just a little better looking.
> This proves that looksmaxing can never turn an ugly man into a handsome one.



It can turn an ugly man into a cute boy though.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Oct 30, 2018)

But neck gains definitely improved your masculinity. Make a thread about how you trained your neck, please. Any ideas about how I can train it at home?


----------



## Tony (Oct 30, 2018)

Zesto said:


> It can turn an ugly man into a cute boy though.


boymaxing


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Oct 30, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> But neck gains definitely improved your masculinity. Make a thread about how you trained your neck, please. Any ideas about how I can train it at home?



Yea, a thread about neck training would be nice. OP pls do it

Which exercises, how much weight, how many repetitions etc


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Oct 30, 2018)

Zesto said:


> It can turn an ugly man into a cute boy though.
> 
> View attachment 2880


i wanna hurt you


----------



## Unwanted (Oct 30, 2018)

The only extraordinary thing I see about you is your frame tbh, which is mostly genetic as seen in the before video.

This kinda proves my suspicion that all 'soft' looksmaxxes are cope.


----------



## Zesto (Oct 30, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Thanks brah. And orb slayed Thailand thots cuz he couldn't get white ones



Come to Japan and slay J-Pop girls.


----------



## itsOVER (Oct 30, 2018)

I see no significant difference whatsoever.

Gym = cope

And anyone who unironically believes in the 'neckpill' needs to visit Gandy.


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Oct 30, 2018)

itsOVER said:


> I see no significant difference whatsoever.
> 
> Gym = cope
> 
> And anyone who unironically believes in the 'neckpill' needs to visit Gandy.



low iq, neck training is legit af. he looks way better with a thicker neck


----------



## Weishaupt (Oct 30, 2018)

From justin bieber prettyboy to "omg brittany look at that chad"


----------



## Mango (Oct 30, 2018)

only difference is neck and hair.

anyone can do that
although i admit you do look better


----------



## VST (Oct 30, 2018)

Tbh, with how much you brag I expected you to be way better looking.

Still pretty solid Looksmaxxing fuel nonetheless (Gym and hair pill ngl)


Mango said:


> only difference is neck and hair.
> 
> anyone can do that
> although i admit you do look better


The lighting is also much better, lighting from behind makes your face appear leaner.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 30, 2018)

Weishaupt said:


> From justin bieber prettyboy to "omg brittany look at that chad"


High IQ brotha 

Too many coping incels ITT.

n-nibba didn't change! Mewing didn't move his whole face forward or anything!


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Oct 30, 2018)

i dont see any change only lightening is different tbh. Like the way you changed youre hairstyle to orbs in the second. I think you have some problems seriously why would you do that its not even suitingnyou


----------



## itsOVER (Oct 30, 2018)

Nibba said:


> High IQ brotha
> 
> Too many coping incels ITT.
> 
> n-nibba didn't change! Mewing didn't move his whole face forward or anything!



There's honestly very little difference. And as for proclaiming yourself the 'greatest looksmaxer since Orb', that's got to be trolling. Hell, I've made more of a change myself.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 30, 2018)

?


----------



## Weishaupt (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 30, 2018)

Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> i dont see any change only lightening is different tbh. Like the way you changed youre hairstyle to orbs in the second. I think you have some problems seriously why would you do that its not even suitingnyou


I agree @Nibba about the hairstyle part. I feel you could look much better but in the first vid you have a better hairstyle and so that kinda reduces the difference. With a better hairstyle the difference would be much more obvious. Hairstyle negged you ngl.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Oct 30, 2018)

just lightingmaxx bro

still  tho


----------



## Nibba (Oct 30, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> just lightingmaxx bro
> 
> still  tho


Thank you homie


----------



## Mandiblecel (Oct 30, 2018)

Different angles, different lighting. High amounts of autism. What else


----------



## gaytoven (Oct 30, 2018)

before legit better


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 30, 2018)

@ZyzzReincarnate bro post your pick where it can be seen that you actually grew a chin after getting off the braces and actually mewed

This is lifefuel for me because you actually grew a chin being OLDER than me, man if I grow a chin after months of hardmewing I will legit cry. Also do a thread on neck training (even if we have the gymcelling megathread), that neck growth as said before is incredible and you must share your neck knowledge


----------



## Mewcel (Oct 30, 2018)

Mewing is real. This amount of facial development can't be attributed to natural growth alone. Proper posture is key.


----------



## Jackkal (Oct 30, 2018)

You need to hairmax your current hair has no style just looks messy and bad sorry. Good job with everything else though.


----------



## GAY (Oct 30, 2018)

dude you were low tier normie before now you are chad, thats cool and all, but its still determined by genetics, since you are white, 75-95% of the looksmaxxing advice came in handy for ya


----------



## vis (Oct 30, 2018)

its so weird. the changes are so subtle yet it makes all the difference. i actually think you went up 2 points. blind copers who claim "lighting bro its lighting!!!" need glasses. 

did you have braces? btw


----------



## Nibba (Oct 30, 2018)

vis said:


> its so weird. the changes are so subtle yet it makes all the difference. i actually think you went up 2 points. blind copers who claim "lighting bro its lighting!!!" need glasses.
> 
> did you have braces? btw


Hey thanks bro. Yeah they're coping because they're too lazy to put their tongue in the roof of their mouth jfl.

and yes I did have braces and I was able to correct some of the downward growth with mewing but I still have a little ways to go before I fully ascend


Jackkal said:


> You need to hairmax your current hair has no style just looks messy and bad sorry. Good job with everything else though.


Yeah dude I'm working on that currently. What would you recommend


Mandiblecel said:


> Different angles, different lighting. High amounts of autism. What else


Keep coping you lazy Jew ? 4 u


----------



## Wholesome BOI (Oct 30, 2018)

Zesto said:


> Come to Japan and slay J-Pop girls.
> 
> View attachment 2881


homie as a fellow hentai lover i had to quit because of hispanic traditions can you grant me my final rite


----------



## vis (Oct 30, 2018)

downward growth, what did you do wrong? did you mew while having braces? n how do u mew now. 

(ive been chin tucking and trying to get that far back of tongue to get on palate, but people say i need to get the far back of tongue onto palate, and you need to swallow to reach it, which makes no sense, because when you swallow your airway is cut off...)

also whos that guy in ur sig and avi? hes my ideal pheno. (sry, i know, lot of questions)


----------



## Nibba (Oct 30, 2018)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> tbh what responses did u expect
> 
> “omg nibba wow looksmaxer wow chin hehe ”


U jelly feg?


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Oct 30, 2018)

Nibba said:


> U jelly feg?


no im not, i get my validation from girls, egirls, and random ugly loser gamers on the internet. not from my fellow looksmax brothers


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 30, 2018)

Mandiblecel said:


> Different angles, different lighting. High amounts of autism. What else



Hey, fuck you lol. 

There is a clear difference, by genetics or looksmaxxing is up for debate, but there is a difference for sure stop coping.


Jackkal said:


> You need to hairmax your current hair has no style just looks messy and bad sorry. Good job with everything else though.



Check out me thread mate.


ZyzzReincarnate said:


> no im not, i get my validation from girls, egirls, and random ugly loser gamers on the internet. not from my fellow looksmax brothers



Shut up bro ???

My nigga said egirls JFL


----------



## Nibba (Oct 30, 2018)

vis said:


> downward growth, what did you do wrong? did you mew while having braces? n how do u mew now.


i didn't mew with braces i was a chronic mouthbreather. i mew every day all day. i tie a string around my face to mew during sleep, which is very hard.



vis said:


> (ive been chin tucking and trying to get that far back of tongue to get on palate, but people say i need to get the far back of tongue onto palate, and you need to swallow to reach it, which makes no sense, because when you swallow your airway is cut off...)


yeah this is a dumb thing for people to tell you. just go as far as u can



vis said:


> also whos that guy in ur sig and avi? hes my ideal pheno. (sry, i know, lot of questions)


ikr like fuark. i've been looking and can't find anything, but that image is a actually photoshopped. he looks like chit irl (recessed chin and jew nose)


ZyzzReincarnate said:


> no im not, i get my validation from girls, egirls, and random ugly loser gamers on the internet. not from my fellow looksmax brothers


uh ok. i posted this to show people that mewing is legit but sure i'm bragging ig


----------



## Never_Began (Oct 30, 2018)

Zesto said:


> Orb did it for Asian women so I'd say he's better.


Is it true he went to SEA because he was a manlet?


----------



## Nibba (Oct 30, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> But neck gains definitely improved your masculinity. Make a thread about how you trained your neck, please. Any ideas about how I can train it at home?


i'll make a neck thread in the morning since i'm a tiredcel rn. my routine is pretty simple so i will just say it here for now:

my routine is 3 exercises: neck extensions, neck flexions (laying on stomach), lateral extentions to both sides.

week one: NO WEIGHT, 3 sets of each
day 1: 10 reps for each/set
day 2: 20
day 3: 40
day 4: 50
day 5: 60
day 6: 70
day 7: rest

week two: 5-10 LBS
day 1: 10 reps for each/set
day 2: 20
day 3: 40
day 4: 50
day 5: 60
day 6: 70
day 7: rest

week three: 10-15 LBS
day 1: 10 reps for each/set
day 2: 20
day 3: 40
day 4: 50
day 5: 60
day 6: 70
day 7: rest

week four: 15-20 LBS 
day 1: 10 reps for each/set
day 2: 20
day 3: 40
day 4: 50
day 5: 60
day 6: 70
day 7: rest

week 5: 20 LBS 
day 1: 10 reps for each/set
day 2: 20
day 3: 40
day 4: 50
day 5: 60
day 6: 70
day 7: rest

week 6: i stopped increasing at 20 lbs and kept 70 reps constant for every day. this increased my neck size of the course of the next year, and for the past 6 months of that year i have been doing 70 reps with 20 lbs 2-3 days a week for maintainence. you will see size gains quick af but do not skip days


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 30, 2018)

Never_Began said:


> Is it true he went to SEA because he was a manlet?


how tall was he?


----------



## Nibba (Oct 30, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> how tall was he?


5'10. i used to be friends with orb on lookism. he gave me a lot of advice. like most the things i do to looksmax is BASED on his advice


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 30, 2018)

Nibba said:


> 5'10


I don't think manlet enough that with that face he'd need to go to SEA. Even Zyzz died in Pattaya. SEA is just easy and fun tbh.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 30, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> I don't think manlet enough that with that face he'd need to go to SEA. Even Zyzz died in Pattaya. SEA is just easy and fun tbh.


he never left the basement


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 30, 2018)

Nibba said:


> he never left the basement


ogre for basementcels


----------



## Nibba (Oct 30, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> ogre for basementcels


ngl. jfl at me shitposting on my own thread


----------



## Deltoid (Oct 30, 2018)

Good work @Nibba. I used to be kind of recessed but not quite like you in your before and my lower third is pretty good now. Started mewing at 18, it definitely works.


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 30, 2018)

Nibba said:


> ngl. jfl at me shitposting on my own thread


----------



## Nibba (Oct 30, 2018)

Deltoid said:


> Good work @Nibba. I used to be kind of recessed but not quite like you in your before and my lower third is pretty good now. Started mewing at 18, it definitely works.


hey thanks bro. and yeah mewing works before 23. hell even after you can look good

i got some more years to grow tbh


----------



## Deltoid (Oct 30, 2018)

Nibba said:


> hey thanks bro. and yeah mewing works before 23. hell even after you can look good
> 
> i got some more years to grow tbh


Yea man just keep doing it. I’ve noticed my face gets better every year but I’m 23 now so probably done growing for the most part.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 30, 2018)

Deltoid said:


> Yea man just keep doing it. I’ve noticed my face gets better every year but I’m 23 now so probably done growing for the most part.


shit man imagine if we started mewing earlier. also jfl at lazy aspies that won't even put their tongue on the roof of their mouth


----------



## Deltoid (Oct 30, 2018)

Nibba said:


> shit man imagine if we started mewing earlier. also jfl at lazy aspies that won't even put their tongue on the roof of their mouth


Yea, wish I would’ve known about mewing around 8, that would’ve been nice. Luckily I never had issues with my teeth so no braces or teeth pulled. Autism is an excuse, I have aspergers and it didn’t stop me from busting my ass in the gym and mewing.


Deltoid said:


> Yea, wish I would’ve known about mewing around 8, that would’ve been nice. Luckily I never had issues with my teeth so no braces or teeth pulled. Autism is an excuse, I have aspergers and it didn’t stop me from busting my ass in the gym and mewing.


Isn’t*


----------



## Never_Began (Oct 30, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> how tall was he?


I heard he was 5'8 from someone on .me


----------



## Nibba (Oct 30, 2018)

Deltoid said:


> Yea, wish I would’ve known about mewing around 8, that would’ve been nice. Luckily I never had issues with my teeth so no braces or teeth pulled. Autism is an excuse, I have aspergers and it didn’t stop me from busting my ass in the gym and mewing.


lmao same. my autism actually enhanced my focus and helps me stick to my routine


----------



## Deltoid (Oct 30, 2018)

Nibba said:


> lmao same. my autism actually enhanced my focus and helps me stick to my routine


Definitely, any irregularities that happen to my routine piss me off. I also don’t understand people that use it as an excuse as to why they aren’t able to socialize. Sure, sometimes it’s difficult and you’ll talk about autistic shit but it’s not impossible.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 30, 2018)

Deltoid said:


> Definitely, any irregularities that happen to my routine piss me off. I also don’t understand people that use it as an excuse as to why they aren’t able to socialize. Sure, sometimes it’s difficult and you’ll talk about autistic shit but it’s not impossible.


yeah exactly. my gym on campus is closed tomorrow so i have to push shoulders back till thursday then arms fri and chest sat, fuck


----------



## Deltoid (Oct 30, 2018)

Nibba said:


> yeah exactly. my gym on campus is closed tomorrow so i have to push shoulders back till thursday then arms fri and chest sat, fuck


Just use someone that weighs around 160 and overhead press them, problem solved.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 30, 2018)

Deltoid said:


> Just use someone that weighs around 160 and overhead press them, problem solved.


Kek I could use my roommate


----------



## Calvin Cunanan (Oct 31, 2018)

Nibba said:


> This video shows the difference that a year can make: from recessed subhuman twink faggot to actual living, breathing human.
> 
> To all you copers saying I grew into my face, or that my looksmaxing was just the result of luck and genetics, get BTFO FAGS. From 18 years old to 19 years old look at the improvement
> 
> ...


yeah you have definitely improved, although you weren't that bad to begin with to be honest. You had a bit of a geeky look to begin with, whereas in the improved version you look about 30 pounds heavier, with A LOT bigger shoulders and your jaw also looks bigger/more angular. However, 18 to 19 is an age range where people do change a lot naturally due to hormones etc etc, I mean its to be expected as your still a teenager for fucks sake, so really even though you have probably put forth substantial effort, the changes you have made is more you just developing from a boy into a man. At that age my bench went from 79kg to 92kg without me even training it, I was just changing and the strength gains stuck and never went away. Trust me, if you are 6'3 like your profile says, and with those shoulders, you won't have any problems pulling, even in competitive nightmare places like L.A and London. Facially, I would say you went from a 4.5/10 to about a 6/10, just purely down to your jaw/bone structure in the face looking more masculine. Also, I belief you could improve yourself further by getting a light tan, I emphasize 'light' as an overdone tan on pale complexions like ourselves can begin to look orange, especially if attained via sunbeds. Your hairstyle is also better in the right side video than the left. I have just returned from thailand and pulled 16 women in the space of 49 days, with 2 of them being european and 3 of them (all asian) being 7.5/10 or above, all on the notorious khoa san road, which is a excellent place for pulling beautiful women, especially if you're 5'10-6'3, white and sub 14% body fat with at least an average face. If you went there you would have pussy probably every single night, no doubt, that's if you can handle the trashy environment and characters such places attract. For a gentleman such as myself, the vulgarity of the whole scene can get a bit overwhelming, but I put up with it due to the sheer results I attain whilst there. Please try it, you will see what I mean, and you will have a good time returning home with the ego of Donald Trump.


----------



## Fuck models (Oct 31, 2018)

neck training and gym is so legit, what else did you do?


----------



## Nibba (Oct 31, 2018)

Fuck models said:


> neck training and gym is so legit, what else did you do?


Mewing ofc, but besides that I use supplements for my skin and such, and I corrected my posture a lot and took up butekyo breathing a while ago. There's probably minor things I'm forgetting tho tbh.

I'm gonna start chewing next month I think


Calvin Cunanan said:


> Please try it, you will see what I mean, and you will have a good time returning home with the ego of Donald Trump


Lmao thank you for the advice man, but I already have a beautiful girlfriend, and I don't have a problem with getting attention from women where I live


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 31, 2018)

Chin and bideltoid is what's most noticeable, congrats dude.


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Oct 31, 2018)

proof mewing is legit, cant wait to laugh at you narrow pallate subhumans when your face melts to shit in 10 years. too bad i'll always be manlet


----------



## Nibba (Oct 31, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Chin and bideltoid is what's most noticeable, congrats dude.


Love u bro


Sean O'Aspie said:


> proof mewing is legit, cant wait to laugh at you narrow pallate subhumans when your face melts to shit in 10 years.


 my thoughts exactly boyo.

Your username is so legit 
https://lookism.net/Thread-Red-Pill-Sean-O-Pry-has-the-eyes-of-a-mentally-retarded-aspie


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 31, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Love u bro


Btw did you also do a lot of chewing? Or was it only mewing?


----------



## Nibba (Oct 31, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Btw did you also do a lot of chewing? Or was it only mewing?


Nope no chewing, although I eat beef jerky sometimes lmfao.

I'm actually gonna order mastic gum soon and start chewing, but I need to find a routine


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 31, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Nope no chewing, although I eat beef jerky sometimes lmfao.
> 
> I'm actually gonna order mastic gum soon and start chewing, but I need to find a routine


I used to have this one friend from hs who was always, and I mean always, chewing gum, his jaw is insane.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 31, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> I used to have this one friend from hs who was always, and I mean always, chewing gum, his jaw is insane.


Yeah masseter hypertrophy is legit. I'm gonna start with regular gum and then just keep adding pieces


----------



## WelcumToTheRealWorld (Oct 31, 2018)

https://lookism.net/Thread-This-miscer-s-puberty-was-INSANE-story-pics


----------



## Nibba (Oct 31, 2018)

WelcumToTheRealWorld said:


> https://lookism.net/Thread-This-miscer-s-puberty-was-INSANE-story-pics


Cope


----------



## TakaRyo (Oct 31, 2018)

I've been "mewing" since 14 and I've seen no change in my mandible. I agree that it can help move the midface (though that might have been puberty) but it's done nothing to the mandible.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 31, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> I've been "mewing" since 14 and I've seen no change in my mandible. I agree that it can help move the midface (though that might have been puberty) but it's done nothing to the mandible.


Do you mew in your sleep? Are you doing it correctly?


----------



## TakaRyo (Oct 31, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Do you mew in your sleep? Are you doing it correctly?



Yes. It's genetics tbh. Mike Mew loves to say "oh look at these people in third world countries they have model tier faces"
I don't see any difference in ur face from mewing, it was probably exercise


----------



## WelcumToTheRealWorld (Oct 31, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Cope



I'd say that you guys have around the same amount of ascension.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 31, 2018)

WelcumToTheRealWorld said:


> I'd say that you guys have around the same amount of ascension.


Well yeah but u don't know what methods he used. He probably mewed as well


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Oct 31, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> Yes. It's genetics tbh. Mike Mew loves to say "oh look at these people in third world countries they have model tier faces"
> I don't see any difference in ur face from mewing, it was probably exercise


low IQ. you probably just have shit technique. its actually a lot more tricky than just sticking your tongue on the roof of the mouth



> oh look at these people in third world countries they have model tier faces


he never says that. theres a difference between having a model tier face and a well developed face


----------



## Nibba (Oct 31, 2018)

Sean O'Aspie said:


> you probably just have shit technique. its actually a lot more tricky than just sticking your tongue on the roof of the mouth


Yeah but it's fucking worth it


----------



## Barry (Oct 31, 2018)

i need to gymcel and bodymax seriously


----------



## Hebbe wem (Oct 31, 2018)

Good looking to better looking. Probaly because puberty and gymmaxing and chewing


----------



## Nibba (Oct 31, 2018)

Hebbe wem said:


> Good looking to better looking. Probaly because puberty and gymmaxing and chewing


I haven't chewed yet. I am gonna start next month


----------



## FaceandHFD (Nov 2, 2018)

Holy shit my profile looks like your before srs(a bit worse actually).
How old are you buddy boyo?
Did you just jut in the after?


----------



## Nibba (Nov 2, 2018)

FaceandHFD said:


> Holy shit my profile looks like your before srs(a bit worse actually).
> How old are you buddy boyo?
> Did you just jut in the after?


Before: 18, After: 19. And nope not jutting, just mewing (srs). You can see i had no chin before and then it grew out, creating a chin like my avi, where before I had a flat recessed chi ln


----------



## FaceandHFD (Nov 2, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Before: 18, After: 19. And nope not jutting, just mewing (srs). You can see i had no chin before and then it grew out, creating a chin like my avi, where before I had a flat recessed chi ln


I hope my puberty is delayed like yours tbhtbh. I am 19.
Did you roid btw?


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Nov 2, 2018)

people too rash, from normal societies there is a huge change in the after photo, i would def judge you differently in the before photo. its not like everyone is knowledgeable in facial anatomy except the people in this forum lol


----------



## Nibba (Nov 2, 2018)

FaceandHFD said:


> I hope my puberty is delayed like yours tbhtbh. I am 19.
> Did you roid btw?


I think the big thing was fixing posture and mewing but I'm sure puberty played a roll. And nope no roids. I just have big clavicles


----------



## FaceandHFD (Nov 3, 2018)

Nibba said:


> I think the big thing was fixing posture and mewing but I'm sure puberty played a roll. And nope no roids. I just have big clavicles


Probably won't happen for me tbh. Will get genio to fix the chin.

Surprised we have same pheno though tbh ngl. Never encounter it irl.


----------



## TakaRyo (Nov 3, 2018)

You look great from the front-on but ngl the downward growth is quite visible from the side. Hopefully it'll improve with mewing, though. Nothing's changed for me.


----------



## JustChris (Nov 3, 2018)

Hfinn had the best ascension


----------



## FatmanO (Nov 3, 2018)

No but you are the nicest and most chill looksmaxxer


----------



## Nibba (Nov 3, 2018)

FaceandHFD said:


> Probably won't happen for me tbh. Will get genio to fix the chin.
> 
> Surprised we have same pheno though tbh ngl. Never encounter it irl.


Yeah bro I NEVER see people that look like me irl. What phenotype are we? U wanna pm me pics


----------



## MiserableIncel (Nov 3, 2018)

I do think that the chin transformation is insane. How old were you before mewing? And how many years did it take?


vis said:


> downward growth, what did you do wrong? did you mew while having braces? n how do u mew now.
> 
> (ive been chin tucking and trying to get that far back of tongue to get on palate, but people say i need to get the far back of tongue onto palate, and you need to swallow to reach it, which makes no sense, because when you swallow your airway is cut off...)
> 
> also whos that guy in ur sig and avi? hes my ideal pheno. (sry, i know, lot of questions)


That means you have a receding maxilla. Try keeping a balance between breathing and back of tongue placement. But the most important thing is to have a bit of the back tongue touching the roof, at least.


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 7, 2018)

I haven't replied to this thread yet, if you fail to see improvement kill yourself, look at the difference in lips and you'll know the truth


----------



## Deleted member 44 (Nov 11, 2018)

im 19 now. Would mewing still make a difference?


----------



## dodt (Jan 1, 2019)

@Nibba Has Orb actually looksmaxed?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 1, 2019)

dodt said:


> @Nibba Has Orb actually looksmaxed?







Decide for yourself.


----------



## dodt (Jan 1, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> View attachment 10277
> Decide for yourself.


I am not too experienced, but from what I see he got through some puberty and got some softmaxing along with bodymax.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 1, 2019)

dodt said:


> I am not too experienced, but from what I see he got through some puberty and got some softmaxing along with bodymax.


I think he did something to his chin. That can't just be puberty. If this guy had to go to SEA to get laid, it's truly over for us.


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 2, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> View attachment 10277
> Decide for yourself.


Wtf is that frame is he even human?


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Jan 2, 2019)

going to mew and work out this year and i'll do the same recording thing you did


----------



## spark (Jan 2, 2019)

pretty good result


----------



## theropeking (Jan 2, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> View attachment 10277
> Decide for yourself.



Best looksmaxxer of all time


----------



## BoneMAXXING (Jan 2, 2019)

Nice results.
Neck + shoulder halo is strong as fuck.
Jaw improved a lot as well.

Went up by 1 - 1.5 PSL.
However if your chin was further out and lined with your lips/browridge and your mandible more straight then you'd be a giga-chad. Chad nonetheless though.


----------



## Dude420 (Jan 2, 2019)

Great frame with clear improvements, but there seems to be a bit of light frauding to me, I would like to have a better motion how your cheeks now look like, we can't see the chin really well too. You have mostly light in front vs light behind which obviously is going to make you look different.


----------



## dodt (Jan 2, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> I think he did something to his chin. That can't just be puberty. If this guy had to go to SEA to get laid, it's truly over for us.


In a few years it will be look like orb or death tbh. To fuck a landwhale you legit have to be 7psl or somthing, not even joking here. But the standards are rising extremely fast.


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 2, 2019)

dodt said:


> In a few years it will be look like orb or death tbh. To fuck a landwhale you legit have to be 7psl or somthing, not even joking here. But the standards are rising extremely fast.


And do you think we guys will have higher standards too?


----------



## dogtown (Jan 2, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> And do you think we guys will have higher standards too?



No must guys are cucks who would fuck 3 points below looksmatch


----------



## dodt (Jan 2, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> And do you think we guys will have higher standards too?


No, they will fall. Cuz the less males fuck, the less they fuck and agree on lower level females. Thats how it is going now. vicious cycle. Some males agree to be cucked by 1psl woman


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 2, 2019)

dodt said:


> In a few years it will be look like orb or death tbh. To fuck a landwhale you legit have to be 7psl or somthing, not even joking here. But the standards are rising extremely fast.


Orb was seriously autistic tho (he drew dicks for a living or something). Maybe autistic guys like us. But normal dudes probably have it easier.


----------



## dodt (Jan 2, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Orb was seriously autistic tho (he drew dicks for a living or something). Maybe autistic guys like us. But normal dudes probably have it easier.


I was talking about the minimum looks threshold, but obviously you have to be NT also, all social autists will be out of the game, even those who are 6/10.


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 2, 2019)

Nibba said:


> This video shows the difference that a year can make: from recessed subhuman twink faggot to actual living, breathing human.
> 
> To all you copers saying I grew into my face, or that my looksmaxing was just the result of luck and genetics, get BTFO FAGS. From 18 years old to 19 years old look at the improvement
> 
> ...


greatest transformation ever!
you just mogged all incel.is users who claim uglyness is genetical and inceldom is a life-time condition.


----------



## Dude420 (Jan 2, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> greatest transformation ever!
> you just mogged all incel.is users who claim uglyness is genetical and inceldom is a life-time condition.



He is frauding like hell with light and neck angle.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 2, 2019)

Egomaxxed.


----------



## BeautifulBones (Jan 2, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> He is frauding like hell with light and neck angle.



This

The only thing that changed was gymcelling, and a small bit of neck and masseter hypertrophy

I know how differently angles and lighting make people look. Your jaw didn't grow forward, and your chin is still the same. Lol @ all these people saying my face changed from mewing

Should've visited Weston Price @ 12-13 instead Mew stole his best idea's from him anyway


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 2, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> greatest transformation ever!
> you just mogged all incel.is users who claim uglyness is genetical and inceldom is a life-time condition.


it's a good transformation but he didn't look bad before tbh ngl

it's obvious that he has good genes in the before as well


----------



## GrewWrong (Jan 6, 2019)

Impressive tbh

How did you improve your lower third? I managed to improve my mid face, but my lower jaw is still too recessed.

Anyways, congratulations! Now enjoy your looksmaxxed life


----------



## Madhate (Apr 19, 2020)

bumo


----------



## PurplePaintBox (Apr 19, 2020)

damn legit looksmax i was gonna spit some fire until i saw that video


----------



## Chad1212 (Apr 19, 2020)

More like from subhuman to subhuman

You just learned how to angle and light fraud and you grew your hair and muscles.Thats all faggot.

Also thanks for looksmamxing tip tho.Helped me a lot OP


----------



## Madhate (Apr 19, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> More like from subhuman to subhuman
> 
> You just learned how to angle and light fraud and you grew your hair and muscles.Thats all faggot.
> 
> Also thanks for looksmamxing tip tho.Helped me a lot OP


it's a 2 years old post lol


----------



## yukon-cel (Apr 19, 2020)

Just wait till I am finished my looksmax


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Apr 19, 2020)

it's actually hilarious how self-deluded this guy was

didn't he rate himself as a 7?


----------

